# Advise on selling a Duetto please



## 100042 (Jul 14, 2006)

Can anyone please give me some advice? I'm helping my Mum sell her Ford Duetto. She has had some offers from dealers of between £12K-£14K. Does that sound OK or should she ask for more? Also does anyone have any tips for selling this vehicle? 

P.S Please see full spec below 

Full spec: 
2000 W Reg.Ford Auto Sleeper Duetto LE. 26,000 Miles, 2.5 Diesel, 2 Berth, extras include awning, bike rack, elecrtric hook up cables and gas bottles. 12 months MOT


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*For sale*

Hi

I do not know anything about the model you are selling or its value.

I suggest you shop around the dealers and find a good average price. hen decide on a price you are happy to sell at.

Sell privately - the dealer will buy off you and sell on the van at a further profit.

You could sell through this website or various places.

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Obviously, dealers will give you less than their forecourt price. Their buy-in prices are less than, and forecourt price more than, the private resale value. How desperate is she to sell? If she wants to get rid now, then a dealer might be the best bet. If she's happy to wait, then try to sell privately.

If you're going to go the private sale route, don't forget Auto Trader. We bought our van through that.

Cranham Caravans are currently showing 2 Duettos ** HERE ** and ** HERE **. The 1999 version is up for £19,995 and the 2002 version is £25,995. By that, it would seem your mom's might have a ticket price of £22k at a dealer, and they would expect to sell for at least £20k after PDI and warranty. I would guess you should be able to get £17k privately, but you might need to wait to get the right offer.

Good luck 

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Wagtail said:


> Can anyone please give me some advice? I'm helping my Mum sell her Ford Duetto


Hi Wagtail,

Dealers will give as little as possible, particulary if your not buying a new one from them.

Try putting "ford Duetto for sale" into Google, you will see a lot of Duetto's for sale through dealers and that should give you an idea of the value of yours.

MHS..Rob


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Wagtail
We looked at the Duetto's before deciding that it was just a bit too small for us, so I would advise your Mum to aim her advertising at a market that wants a compact, well built, camper van. There are lots of people out there looking for a bargain like this - I met an elderly couple only last week who were giving up caravanning and wanted something small to drive. They were looking at a Topaz Autosleeper priced at £26,995! just a year younger than your Mums Duetto.

The above replies give good advice on what price to ask - my only suggestion is to sell private and make the wording sell it for you. I know that sounds obvious, but some people (like me!) actually need to have it spelt out to them that THIS motorhome is exactly what you are looking for.

Hope this helps....they say that knowing your market is 90% of selling successfully.

Maura

oops...forgot to say, take some really good photo's of it as well to put with advert.


----------

